# Digital Camera **URGENT**



## vineetrocks2005 (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to buy a new Digital Camera. My budget is between 10k-12k. Please help me out..

Thank you


----------



## vinaych (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a Sony DSC -T10. my friend has it.. It is very nice..
but, I don't know the exact price! he got it from the US..(it is definitely below 15K  )

Check out sony india website.. (but, i don't know why, the T10 isn't listed there!)


----------



## bhaskar 789 (Oct 2, 2007)

whatever digital camera u buy but always go for bigger optical zoom. ( 5x, 8x 10x or more )and atleast 5+ mega pixel. i sujest to buy nikon coolpix series.


----------



## shri (Oct 4, 2007)

Canon powershot entry level A550, A570IS
Excellent image quality


----------



## sainit (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Vineet,

U get a good digital camera, just go through this month review of Pcworld magzine and perhaps digit also having same on this month magzine.

BYe


----------



## playboy0667 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W55 is the best in todays market, i have many expiriences in digital camera & i cant seen ever like this before...This is best cam for all...Price is to about 12/13 k..& review is here on *www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_w55-review/index.shtml


----------

